# Samuel Gawith - Tiny Teeny Favor



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have such a small favor to ask, its almost so small I shouldnt even bring it up. As the other etailers get their Samuel Gawith in please don't post anything about it but instead just send me PM's. I know such a small thing to ask.....:violin:

:yield:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

hah ha good luck with that


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok so I have gotten a few messages about this - it was just an attempt at some humor. Sorry if it came off wrong.

:caked:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Rather than asking for PMs from your BOTLs, I suggest that you contact all the eTailers and ask them to PM you when available. 

Keep trying, SG will show up in your sights sooner or later!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

It's funny, this might actually slow down how fast it disappears. You would be surprised how many people read these forums and don't post.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Its not only that. If you post in the public forum it will turn up in a google search. So even non puff users will see it and know it is available.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

lol

If you're really looking for SG I think you need to put in a little determination and preparation. I usually e-mail all the online Vendors for notification by e-mail and leave a dedicated note saying "i'm willing to lay down my credit card in a heart beat if and only you've received SG." When you call/email a vendor like that, you will most likely be placed in the reserve list. When i landed SG of 16oz from Smokingpipes.com i e-mailed them something similar and left my phone number. Guess what-- when they got the package they called me and left a message. I called back and the lady told me they were all out =( but then she said let me talk to the manager, whats your name? I told her my name and seconds later after talking to the manager she said OH yes your a reserved customer ill place your order immediately.

*Samuel Gawith products, Penzance, Stonehaven Dunhill night cap* are equivalent to Anejo Cigars or Opus X lost city. Gotta put in some effort if you want these rare pipe tobaccos or at least set your phone to notifications, special apps in lock with these vendors or social networking sites like facebook. Marsandcigars.com has a facebook profile and i think the owner said the purchase that he made through Samuel Gawith was only credited by 30%. And hes guessing that his remaining order will come either in summer or later this year.

Give smokingpipes.com a call. Last year they got their packages around April 2010 or June 2010 and ask if you can be on a list or notification. *Email+Call=VIP customer*


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Good advice - thanks for the direction.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ewrin gives good advice, although it's reached the point where so many people do it that it's no guarantee anymore that you'll get it. For example, the last time Stonehaven came in smokingpipes.com had so many people on the waiting list that less than half got any. Still, better to be on the list and working your way to the top.

Also, I don't know if it is different with cigars, as maybe the cigars Erwin mentioned are truly special and unique, but you really aren't missing as much as you might think you are by not having these blends. For all the so called must have blends there are many similar blends that are just as good or better depending on your tastes. For example, I was happy to get some Squadron Leader, but if I didn't lets see I'd just have to smoke EMP, Nightcap, Quiet Nights, Lancer's Slices, Ruins of Isengard, London Mixture, Old Dublin, the Frogs and on and on and on. Oh yeah, and even with the dozens of English blends I've smoked there are still twice as many I've never even tried. I'd love to do a blind taste test with the so called must have blends compared to similar blends and see the results minus the packaging and hype. I think you can tell based on this post what I think the results would be. I'm not saying these blends aren't quality blends and good, just that they are not that special or unique as you'd think they were from the feeding frenzy. I still say the frenzy is mostly driven by people waxing poetic about the blends on forums like this and others thinking, my God they must be great if he likes them so much. Witness the frenzy I created with IF this past Fall. If Peterson only produced the amount of IF that SG makes of FVF the frenzy would be just as intense. Would that make IF any better than it is simply because you can get it? The only blend that I can think of that is truly unique is probably Stonehaven, and even so, if they stopped making Stonehaven tomorrow there would still be 1,000's of great blends to smoke. I know many will disagree with me on this of course.

PS - I knew you were just kidding.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> didn't lets see I'd just have to smoke EMP, Nightcap, Quiet Nights, Lancer's Slices, Ruins of Isengard, London Mixture, Old Dublin, the Frogs and on and on and on. I'd love to do a blind taste test with the so called must have blends with similar blends and see the results minus the hype. I'm not saying these blends aren't quality blends and good, just that they are not that special or unique as you'd think they were from the feedy frenzy. The only one that I can think if that is truly unique is probably Stonehaven, and even so, if the stopped making Stonehave there would still be 1,000's of great blends to smoke..


Agree-- i mean taste is subjective and you can always find something similar or least better. Truthfully, i think Marlin Flake by Rattarays is very similar to SGVF. Cant really taste a difference just one maybe is sweeter or bolder than the other. I bought the 250gram SGVF for age purposes and preparing myself for Virginians in 6-months.

LOL--i had stonehaven and it has a strong Vitamin N kick (IMHO). I smoked it in a MM diplomat straight cob and my head was spinning :dizzy:.. Now its stored and after a year or so i see sugar crystals. :biggrin:

Well call+e-mail em and be persistent. I wish you the best of luck! 
List of vendors to call:

4noggins
smokinpipes.com
marscigars
iwanies(?)
pipescigars


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I'd love to do a blind taste test with the so called must have blends compared to similar blends and see the results minus the packaging and hype..


I'de be interested in your results also. It's too bad I don't have all these "must have" blends otherwise I'de be sending you say Penzance , Margate , 1776 Tavern, and other like englishes. Labled A , B , C , ...so on so forth. Just to see your reviews/results.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

kneepa said:


> I'de be interested in your results also. It's too bad I don't have all these "must have" blends otherwise I'de be sending you say Penzance , Margate , 1776 Tavern, and other like englishes. Labled A , B , C , ...so on so forth. Just to see your reviews/results.


There was a blind taste test thread here a while back. It was interesting. If I can find the thread I'll post a link to it.

EDIT: here is is:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0270-official-dmkerr-blind-review-thread.html


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

hah! you mistakenly presume SG will ever be seen again...! 
Save yourself the hassle of availability problems; learn to love Mixture No. 79 and you'll never have to do without!


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> lol
> 
> Guess what-- when they got the package they called me and left a message. I called back and the lady told me they were all out =( but then she said let me talk to the manager, whats your name? I told her my name and seconds later after talking to the manager she said OH yes your a reserved customer ill place your order immediately.


Ah... So all I have to do is give them your name and phone number, and I get Grousemoor? SWEET!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

learn to love Mixture No. 79 and you'll never have to do without!

:ROFL


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I talked to several online vendors today and they all said the same thing... we only got 20-30% of our order and most of it is already gone. Looks like I have to wait again for FVF and SL on the next go around. But the good news is that I am on several lists!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm haven't been a member long enough to be apart of the WTS WTB threads, but perhaps people can pick some up there when it lands at their doorsteps?

I know of a certain person who might be getting some FVF and 1792 in, and if you sent me a pm, I might be able to steer you in the right direction. :beerchug:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

User Name said:


> I'm haven't been a member long enough to be apart of the WTS WTB threads, but perhaps people can pick some up there when it lands at their doorsteps?
> 
> I know of a certain person who might be getting some FVF and 1792 in, and if you sent me a pm, I might be able to steer you in the right direction. :beerchug:


 :spy: ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

People make "XYZ Blend in Stock!" posts at all the pipe forums - and this one is not even the biggest forum. IMO best to post it here so we can 'take care of our own' - SG has been out of stock for quite a while and I bet the shipments are small, so all the most popular blends will probably sell out in a few hours.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

When I first saw the title of this thread I thought it said "tiny teeny flavor".:mrgreen:


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Personally I like the posts. I do the same, after I make my order of course. But in reality it helps people who want it yet a shot at it.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the posts too, puff has helped me get many things out of pipesmoking that I wouldn't have been able to do solo.


----------

